

Escaping the Mentality of a Coder - edw519
http://mindstudies.psy.soton.ac.uk/dmitri/blog/index.php/archives/141

======
cdr
It sounds like this guy has a problem with his current/former employer(s) more
than anything.

~~~
ALee
Yeah, especially since the compensation for programmers is still pretty high.

------
swombat
As the comments on the article point out, this article makes many sweeping
generalisations without much substantiation. It's not really worth replying in
more detail other than saying that I believe he's dead wrong on most of his
points.

------
shaunxcode
Perhaps the author should not abandon his critique so early by opting to be a
"manager" (as if that will be more fulfilling or unique!)

His mediocre job has a direct correlation to the business model, practices and
market with in which the companies he is working for operate. The mentality
that needs to be escaped is that of being just an employee. You need to start
directing your mental energy towards refactoring the economy itself. Entirely
new structures need to be developed, so get cracking.

